# سلسلة علمية حول الزلازل



## محمود عمر التير (5 يونيو 2008)

الحلقة ( 4 )​
كتاب الزلازل تأليف : أى. كى. همادى ترجمة : محمود عمر التير

الفصل الأول : كيفية حدوث الزلازل - العوامل والأسباب ( Cause of Earthquake )

على الرغم من ذلك، فأن معظم الأدلة المساندة لنظرية الأنحراف القارى هى مستمدة من علم المغناطيسية القديم ( Palaeomagnetism ) ، الذى يقوم على دراسة اتجاه المغنطة فى الصخور كأساس لتحديد الشكل والصورة التى كانت عليها تلك الصخور فى الماضى. وقد قام العالم جيمس هوتونز ( james Hutton's ) ، تطبيقا لمبادىء علم المغناطيسية القديم، باختبار نظرية الأنحراف القارى، معتمدا فى ذلك على قاعدته الجيولوجية الكلاسيكية : " الحاضر هو مفتاح الماضى " ( Present is the key to the Past ). وقد أثبتت التجارب المعملية أن المواد الممغنطة ( Magnetised Materials ) ، تفقد بعض خصائصها المغناطيسية عند تسخينها الى درجة حرارة معينة تسمى كيورى ( Curie ). تتراوح درجة حرارة كيورى بالنسبة لبعض المعادن المغناطيسية ( Magnetic Minerals ) ما بين 400 الى 600 درجة مئوية . وبالعكس، فانها تكسب نفس الخصائص المتعلقة بدرجة واتجاه المغنطة للمجال المغناطيسى ( Magnetic Field ) ، المحيط بتلك المادة . والجدير بالذكر، أن فيض اللابة ( Lava )، الذى يتميز عادة بدرجة تمغنط ضعيفة ، يمتثل لهذه القاعدة، حينما تنخفض درجة حرارته عن 1000 درجة مئوية؛ حيث يأخد اتجاه المغنطة الخاص بالمجال الأرضى المغناطيس المحور لذلك الموقع. ويمكن تحديد اتجاه المغنطة لتلك المنطقة على الكرة الأرضية بواسطة أبرة مغناطيسية حرة الحركة. تكون الأبرة أفقية ( الميل المغناطيسى = 0 ) عند خط الاستواء، وعمودية ( الميل الغناطيسى = 90 درجة ) عند القطب الشمالى أو الجنوبى.
أما فيما يخص المنطقة الواقعة ما بين خط الاستواء والقطب الشمالى أو الجنوبى، فأنه يتم حساب الميل المغناطيسى ( Magnetic Dip ) ، تقريبيا، باستخدام المعادلة الآتية :
ظل الزاوية ( ع ) = 2 ظل الزاوية ( م )، حيث( ع ) هى زاوية العرض الجغرافى ( Geographical Latitude ) و( م ) هى زاوية الميل المغناطيسى ( Magnetic Dip )
ومن الملاحظ أنه فى نصف الكرة الشمالى، يميل القطب الشمالى للأبرة المغناطيسية الى أسفل، ويعبر عن ذلك بالمصطلح " الميل الموجب " ( Positive Inclination ) ، بينما يميل القطب الشمالى للأبرة المغناطيسية فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى الى أعلى، أو ما يسمى ب " الميل السالب " ( Negative Inclination ).

أنحراف القارة الهندية ( Drift of India ) :

فى حالة امتثال فيض اللابة ( Lava ) ، فى الزمن الحاضر، لقاعدة اكتساب الميل المغناطيسى المماثل لخط العرض الخاص بالمكان الذى انبعثت منه تلك الحمم البركانية، فأن ذلك ينطبق على البراكين التى تفجرت خلال العصور الجيولوجية الماضية. واذا ما انحرفت القارات عن مواضعها الأصلية منذ تكوين اللابة خلال العصور القديمة، فأن خطوط العرض القديمة لهذه القارات، التى تعتمد فى تقديرها على الميل المغناطيسى السابق ، الذى يقاس باستخدام أدوات وأجهزة مغناطيسية قديمة ( Palaeomagnetic Instruments ) ، ستكون مختلفة عن خطوط العرض الحالية. وتنطبق هذه القاعدة العلمية على جميع البراكين الموجودة بمختلف أنحاء العالم. ان الامتدادات الشاسعة لفيض اللابة المنبعثة عن براكين ديكان ( Deccan ) بالهند، التى تغطى معظم ولايات ماهاراشترا ( Maharashtra ) ، ومادهيا براديش ( Madhya Pradesh )، تظهر بعض الاختلافات فى خطوط العرض القديمة. كما تبين وجود ميول مغناطيسية سالبة بصورة مستمرة، مما يبرهن على أن القارة الهندية كانت تقع جنوب خط الاستواء، ثم انحرفت شمالا لتجتاز خط الاستواء خلال فترة زمنية تقدر ب 55 مليون سنة .​


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 يونيو 2008)

ومشكووووووووووووووووووو


----------

